
Tracking Reality’s “Fuckedness Quotient”: An Interview with William Gibson - eliotpeper
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/tracking-realitys-fuckedness-quotient-an-interview-with-william-gibson/
======
pmoriarty
Is anyone here a fan of Gibson's post _Neuromancer_ trilogy work?

After enjoying _Neuromancer_ and loving _Count Zero_ , I was pretty
disappointed in _Mona Lisa Overdrive_ , and that's when I stopped reading him,
and I've heard his later work isn't so much scifi as very near-future social
commentary, which doesn't really interest me. But I've still had a vague
interest in what he's done since. Any recommendations?

~~~
__s
Read the rest of the trilogy this month, after having read Neuromancer a
decade ago. Preferred MLO to Count Zero, though both were underwhelming

As for recommendations, if you liked his narrative voice you might also like
Margarette Atwood, Oryx & Crake in particular

------
transitivebs
Found this delightfully insightful.

"I doubt anyone has ever stood out on a street corner wearing a sandwich board
reading, “THE WORLD IS COMING TO AN END IN A FEW HUNDRED YEARS.”"

I love it.

------
newnewpdro
Not much of an interview, is he just making the rounds to market Agency?

------
ganzuul
We are living in interesting times, and 2020 sure has started running balls
out.

Greetings from warm and sunny Finland.

